# Авиация > До 1945 >  встреча с ветераном

## Leon

В Минске живет ген.майор авиации,летчик-истребитель Шацкий Алек-
 сандр Сергеевич.Вгоды войны воевал в авиации ПВО под Сталингра-
 дом,Румынии.Кроме советских самолетов летал на Спитфайрах.В вос-
 кресение у меня с ним встреча,если есть к ниму вопросы оставьте
 сообщения.

----------


## Anonymous

Все про спитфайр в наших ВВС очень интересует! Фото если есть в его архиве особенно...
В какой окраске приходили машины?
Перекрашивались ли в частях?
Если да, то какими красками?
Были ли на машинах закрашенные английские ОЗ?
Или машины приходили  уже со звездами и следов английских ОЗ видно не было?
Если английские ОЗ закрашивались, то какими красками?
Номера, гвардейские знаки, другая живопись?

Спасибо.

----------


## Leon

Встретился с Алекс. Сергеевичем.Несмотря на почти 86 лет,он в доб-
 ром здравии и при хорошей памяти.Беседа у нас была ознокомитель-
 ная.А.С. хотел посмотреть,кто я и что,поэтому я ее не записывал на
 видеокамеру.Следующие разговоры буду писать ,А.С. дал добро.
  Теперь ответ по Спитфайрам:
   В 83гиап Спиты пришли в сентябре44г.
   Они были покрашены в светло-металик,без английской окраски и
 опознавательных знаков.Были нанесены советские звезды и номер-
 ные знаки.Живопись,тоесть всякие рисунки на самолетах,в полку не
 приветствовалась.Поэтому рисовали только звезды побед у кого они
 были.На Спите он сопровождал А-25 к югославам и обратно в вечер-
 нее время,встреч с немцами не было.Так-что в воздушных боях на 
 Спите не учавствовал.Хотя про Спитфайр говорит очень легко управ-
 ляемый  и высотный,что для ПВО важно,самолет.

----------


## Leon

Фотоархив у А.С. есть и он не пртив его предоставить.Скоро отскани-
 рую фоты и выложу в фотогалерее на сайте.
  Восновном на фотах Харрикейны,Киттихоуки и Спитфайры на них
 ген.Шацких воевал.Есть одно фото где он рядом с Коброй.С советской
 авиатехникой фот нет,так-как когда он воевал на Чайке и И-16 техни-
 ку почти не снимали.
    Если есть интерес могу выложить наш разговор с ним.
  Если есть вопросы к Шацких А.С. задавайте.

----------


## Ruslan

> Фотоархив у А.С. есть и он не пртив его предоставить.
>     Если есть интерес могу выложить наш разговор с ним.
>   Если есть вопросы к Шацких А.С. задавайте.


Это очень интереснная информация. И текст беседы и фото жду c нетерпением. К своему стыду, я не знал об этом летчике.
Узнайте у него про его боевые вылеты в подробностях, как сбивал, кого сбивал. На каких самолетах  воевал что он о них думает, какой самолет он считает лучшим на советско-германском фронте.

Говорилось ли им о немецких асах? 
Что он думает про огромное число побед фашистов?

----------


## Anonymous

> Фотоархив у А.С. есть и он не пртив его предоставить.Скоро отскани-
>  рую фоты и выложу в фотогалерее на сайте.
>   Восновном на фотах Харрикейны,Киттихоуки и Спитфайры на них
>  ген.Шацких воевал.Есть одно фото где он рядом с Коброй.С советской
>  авиатехникой фот нет,так-как когда он воевал на Чайке и И-16 техни-
>  ку почти не снимали.
>     Если есть интерес могу выложить наш разговор с ним.
>   Если есть вопросы к Шацких А.С. задавайте.


День добрый. У меня такая просьба будет. Нельзя ли задать вопрос о том, проводились ли учебные воздушные бои между Спитами и отечественными истребителями в их полку. Участвовал ли А.С. в них и каковы его впечатления о сравнительных характеристиках машин. 
Кроме того, интересует фото А.С. у Кобры. Был бы признателен Вам за ее скан :)  И спросите, если он снимался возле Кобры, не летал ли он на этом истребителе. Если да - каковы его впечатления о ней. Любопытно, если сравнит со Спитфайром поведение этой машины.

----------


## М.Быков

Пару лет назад на Сухой.ру в форуме про игру Ил-2 выкладывали фрагменты бесед с Шацким. У меня они сохранились, может, пригодятся:


Фрагменты бесед с Шацким (с Сухой.ру)

Летал на И-5, И-15, И-16, И-153, Лагг-3, Ла-5, Ла-7, Ла-9, Як-1Б, Як-7, Як-3. А также – на Харрикейнах, Аэрокобрах, Киттихоуках, Спитфайрах.
Воевал с середины 1942-го до победы.
11 побед, из них 7 личных и 4 в группе. 
Бодрый, крепкий дед, c живым и ясным умом, выглядит гораздо моложе своих 83 лет. Разговор с ним длился несколько часов, ветеран с любопытством смотрел "Ил-2: ЗС" и даже брался за джой...

В небе под Сталинградом никаких других типов истребителей, кроме “ишаков”, “чаек” и даже И-15, он не видел. 

Никаких занятий по изучению сильных и слабых сторон немецких самолетов с ними никогда не проводили. 

В бою невозможно избирательно расстреливать бомбардировщик, целясь то в двигатели, то в стрелков. Били по силуэту в целом. Время на более точное прицеливание появлялось только при уверенности, что ты сам не будешь атакован.

Немцы расстреливали наших парашютистов, поэтому лично он, покидая подбитый самолет, раскрывал купол только на критической высоте. 
Показанную ему кабину И-16 из “Ил-2: ЗС” А. Шацкий не признал. Что вы, говорит, показываете мне кабину чуть ли не современного самолета? У “ишака” не было такого количества приборов на панели! И ручка была совсем другая!

Зато внутренности “Аэрокобры” узнал сразу же, похвалил высокую достоверность воспроизведения кокпита.

Первым сбитым самолетом у А. Шацкого была Штука. Когда =BY= MOROK попытался воспроизвести этот бой и сбил Ю-87, подойдя вплотную, дед азартно закричал: “Вот! Вот это моя дистанция!”
Когда спросили о качестве нашего оружия, он много чего рассказал, но начал словами: “В хороших руках, сынки, и х... - пушка!”

Об отношении к немецким пилотам.
“Если бы сегодня меня спросили, я бы сказал что отношусь к ним с очень глубоким уважением. Как ни крути, но это были специалисты. А тогда никаких других чувств, кроме ненависти, не было. Да и быть не могло.”

О бетонности “ишака”
“Вы спрашиваете, способен ли был И-16 выдержать 20-мм снаряд?! И-16!!!? Вы что, шутите? Да он вспыхивал, как факел, от любого попадания… Бензин да тряпки.”

О Лагг-3.
“Вот уж на что дрянной был самолет… Крепкий, этого не отнимешь, но попробуй поверни эту деревяшку… Однажды я перегонял единственный в нашем полку Лагг-3 из-под Сталинграда в Астрахань… По прилету доложил командиру, а он мне в ответ: “Ну и дурак! Лучше бы ты его разбил…”

О везении
“Не было указаний сохранять технику любой ценой… Наоборот, при повреждении машины мы должны были прыгать. Однажды меня сильно зацепили “эрликоны”… и что обидно, уже вблизи нашего аэродрома… Пока тянул до него, гадал – “прыгать-не прыгать?” Несколько раз уже собирался было покинуть самолет… Но рискнул… остался, дотянул, сел. Уже на земле рассказываю о своих сомнениях инженеру, а он отвечает: “Ну и молодец, что не прыгнул. Смотри”. И протягивает мне кольцо от моего парашюта. Оказывается, снаряд эрликона перебил вытяжной тросик в моем парашюте… и если бы я прыгнул, то так и погиб бы… с колечком в руке..”

Во время боевых действий ветерану удалось полетать только на И-153, И-16, и Р-40 "Киттихоук". В конце войны пересел на "Спитфайр" но по его словам сбивать тогда было уже некого. Александр Шацкий служил в полку ПВО, видимо этим обьясняется такая бедная матчасть.

Зато после того как он стал командиром эскадрильи примерно в конце 42-го, до конца войны потерял всего одного летчика.

Про встречи с противником:
Если они вступали с нами в бой, то мы имели шанс сбить их, если нет, то навязать им бой не было никакой возможности. Он говорил, что практически никогда не видел мессер ниже себя. "Мы их сбивали только потому, что они хотели нас убить" Один раз столкнулся с 4-мя FW-190. Его зам струсил и увел звено, он остался один "Пара вверху, пара внизу, так и крутился с ними, разошлись вничью".

Когда они прибыли под Сталинград, летом 1942-го, у них там какая-то вольница была... то есть они сами себе решили - а полетели, собьем кого-нибудь... И тогда у него произошла первая встреча с немецким самолетом - Шацкий называет его "Дорнье-215". В общем, они просто не сумели его догнать. Бомбера - на истребителях - не сумели... 
"Молодые были, горячие... только потом поняли, что могло бы быть, если бы нас мессеры прихватили..."

"Асы у немцев были очень осторожные... он сбил одного отставшего, и домой - шнапс пить... Если бы у нас была такая техника, мы бы сбивали, пока сбивается..."

"Под Сталинградом за 5 сбитых давали Героя. Я и сбил пять. Но перевели в другую часть, где командование просто не знало о наших прошлых успехах. Зато Орден Отечественной войны I степени получил одним из первых... еще в 42-м году."

"А был у меня ведомый.... Копейкин.... такой ведомый, что когда комполка шел с нами на вылет, он всегда Копейкина у меня забирал... Потому что, когда Копейкин - ведомый, назад можно не смотреть, за тыл свой не волноваться. Отличный летчик... Я бы Копейкину не то что Героя, я бы ему дважды Героя дал... я ему жизнью обязан. Но он в Героях не ходил... потому что у него не было сбитых". 

На "спитах" он летал в Румынии в конце войны и боевых столкновений с противником на них у него не было. Когда у него спросили как вы оцениваете баланс русских и немекцких самолетов до 1942 года включительно он сказал так дословно: пока не появился Ла-5 мы все отгребали по полной программе без шансов, даже Як-1Б положения не исправлял и был в то время еще очень сырой. 

На вопрос как вас первый раз сбили:
А х... его занет - летел-летел, вдруг - бам-бах-бух, я горю, самолет искалечен, а кто где откуда - хрен его знает!

----------


## Anonymous

> Пару лет назад на Сухой.ру в форуме про игру Ил-2 выкладывали фрагменты бесед с Шацким. У меня они сохранились, может, пригодятся


Точно, помню такое интервью. Но все равно, спасибо большое!  :)

----------


## Ruslan

> Сообщение от М.Быков
> 
> Пару лет назад на Сухой.ру в форуме про игру Ил-2 выкладывали фрагменты бесед с Шацким. У меня они сохранились, может, пригодятся
> 
> 
> Точно, помню такое интервью. Но все равно, спасибо большое!  :)


Вообще, было бы не плохо проводить интервью по схемам Сухорукова со всеми летчиками ВОВ, и публиковаить на сайте текст интервью и фотографии. 
Я где-то видел интервью с И. Каберовым. Думал на аир-форсе-ру, сейчас искал - не нашел :( .

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интервью с Каберовым на аирфорсе:
http://www.airforce.ru/staff/kaberov/index.htm

----------


## Leon

Выкладываю конспективно наш разговор с Александром Сергеевичем
 Больше всего он рассказывал,как воевал под Сталинградом.
--- Наша 102иад-2гиад ПВО все свои награды и звания получила за
 этот город и больше у нас таких боев не было.
--- Под Сталинградом наша авиация сделала все,что смогла,и что ей
 позволили немцы.А город отстояли и победили наземные войска.
 О немцах.
--- Очень сильные летчики,классные стрелки. В Сталинграде они лета-
 ли в свое удовольствие.На КП слушаешь радио,а там смех,песни в эфи
 ре поют,болтают.
--- Все лето и осень была отличная погода,так мы ее проклинали.Ввоз-
 дух поднимались,как на Голгофу.Все время атаки со стороны солнца
 и когото из нас нет.Только когда было облачно тогда на фоне облаков
 хорошо видишь МЕ109 и тогда даешь ему подойти на 800 метров и кру
 той разворот.Ме109 лобовую атаку никогда не принимал всегда ухо-
 дил вверх.Маневренный бой тоже принимали крайне редко,только ког
  да не было выхода.Практически всегда сверху.И тактика кстати пра-
 вильная,представь я ЗАЗе,а он на Мерседесе.Будь у меня такойже самолет и я также действовал бы.
 На мой вопрос, что больше всего мешало в боях.
--- Отсутствие радиосвязи и хреновые Шкассы.
--- Однажды сидим на аэродроме смотрим идет И16,тут и немец,как из
 неоткуда возник.Мы кричим "ишачку",оглянись,а тоткак летел прямо,
 так и продолжает.Ну немец пристроился,очередь и все.
--- Шкассы рассчитаны только на короткие очереди,а что собьешь ею,
 вот иприлетали почьти после каждого боя с заваренными Шкассами.

----------


## Leon

---Спасали только эрэсы.Немцы их,как огня боялись.Вот так летаешь
 и по одной пуляешь.Хотя попасть очень сложно(говотит в сомкнутый
 строй бомберов еще можно,а в одиночный самолет нет) .(рукой пока-
 зывает по какой замысловатой траектории летит эРэС).
 НА мой вопрос,как он относится к немецким счетам сбитых.
--- А чему удивляться они нам под Сталинградом продыху не давали.
Да и потом не слабее были.Все зазевавшиеся,оторвавшиеся от строя,
 подранки все их были.Хотя я лично только один раз видел,чтобы не-
 мец за один раз больше одного самолета нашего сбил.Мы после боя вернулись с пустыми баками,сели,а в это время через наш аэродром
 возвращались с задания "пешки.Шли вереницей.В это время их догна-
 ла пара 109-тых.Один остался вверху прикрывать,а ведущий раз к ПЕ-2,очередь и "пешка" носом вниз. и так трижды.
--- Про большие счета еще в войну знали.Зимой 43,когда много плен-
 ных было их же почьти не охраняли.Они все в тепло лезли.Вот и к нам
 в домик забредали.Румын так мы сразу выгоняли,ониж все вшивыми 
 были,ну,а немцев иногда и за стол приглашали.Так вот раз мы одному
 и говорим,вот мы в пятером сбили 40 ваших самолетов,а он достал из за пазухи газету показывает нам фотографию и говорит- этот сбил ва-
 ших 120.
 --- Все что пишет Швабедисен(эта книга у А.С.есть дома) почти все
 правда.Я полностью согласен с Рокоссовским когда он говорит,что до
 43г. нашей авиации в небе не видел.
 Про наши самолеты.
--- Один полк в дивизии летал на ЛаГГ3.Однажды комэск из этого пол-
 ка садился и на пробеге при еще большой скорости затормозил.Само-
 лет начал сиановиться на нос, летчик отпустил тормоз и хвост начал
 опускаться,и ударившись о землю отвалился.В это время на старте
 был комдив п-к Пунтус,он подошел к самолету осмотрел и сказал;Как
 коряво спроектировали,так и развалился.
--- Когда у сбитого немецкого летчика спросили,как ему Харрикейн, он
 ответил:Когда я его встречал в небе,то пилотировал левой ногой и все
 равно сбивал.
--- Киттихаук нормальный самолет,только его надо хорошо раскочега-
 рить(на моей вопрос это как). Надо попрыгать на горках,вверх вниз,
 Я так в 44г. в Крыму от 4-х Фок ушел.
 На мой вопрс,что ему больше всего запомнилось.
--- Два момента,так перед глазами и стоят.В 42 после боя возвращаем-
 ся по одиночке,кручу головой,вроде только смотрел назад,поварачи-
 ваюсь,а там буквально в метрах нос 109-го надвигается.Такое ощуще-
 ние,что таранить хочет мою "Чайку" и не стреляет.Потом раз и отвалил
 Видимо боеприпасы кончились или оружие отказало.А я уже с жизнью
 попращался.
---МЕ-109 сбил моего ведомого,а меня и не заметил,и вот он передом-
 ной выплывает на разукрашенном самолете,тут меня замечает,глаза
 вытаращил. Ну я его иприземлил.

 Остальное тоже,что привел М.Быков.

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от Rocket man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от М.Быков
> 
> ...


Мне тут три адреса дали ветеранов-летчиков у нас в Екатеринбурге живут. Вот только никак время не могу выкроить проверить проживают ли они все еще по этим адресам - работа  :(

----------


## Leon

Вчера меня дочь последнего из живых летчиков 18гиап, Зверева Ва-
 силия Глебовича,пригласила домой,чтобы поговорить с ним. Фотоар-
 хива правда у него нет,но летная книжка сохранилась.Распечатал
 вопросник с "Я помню" и первый разговор проведу по нему.
  В воскресенье встречаюсь с Шацким и тоже поговорю с ним по опрос
-нику,а также постараюсь записать все на видео для своего архива,
 как в первом,так и вовтором случае.Так же обговорю с А.С. когда
 конкретно можно будетсделать сканы фотоархива.

----------


## Anonymous

> Вчера меня дочь последнего из живых летчиков 18гиап, Зверева Ва-
>  силия Глебовича,пригласила домой,чтобы поговорить с ним. Фотоар-
>  хива правда у него нет,но летная книжка сохранилась.Распечатал
>  вопросник с "Я помню" и первый разговор проведу по нему.
>   В воскресенье встречаюсь с Шацким и тоже поговорю с ним по опрос
> -нику,а также постараюсь записать все на видео для своего архива,
>  как в первом,так и вовтором случае.Так же обговорю с А.С. когда
>  конкретно можно будетсделать сканы фотоархива.


Зверев на чем летал? Я б тоже кое-чего бы спросил через Вас, если можно  :)

----------


## М.Быков

> Зверев на чем летал? Я б тоже кое-чего бы спросил через Вас, если можно  :)


Ни одной победы в составе 18 ГИАП у Зверева нет. Скорее всего, из последнего или предпоследнего военного поколения. Значит, летал на Як-3. Возможно, застал еще Як-9.

----------


## Anonymous

> Сообщение от Rocket man
> 
> Зверев на чем летал? Я б тоже кое-чего бы спросил через Вас, если можно  :)
> 
> 
> Ни одной победы в составе 18 ГИАП у Зверева нет. Скорее всего, из последнего или предпоследнего военного поколения. Значит, летал на Як-3. Возможно, застал еще Як-9.


А можно поинтересоваться тогода об учебной программе в училище? Из каких предметов состояла, на что делался особый упор. Если закончил во второй половине войны, то доводился ли фронтовой опыт до курсантов? Сколько было теории и практики. Спасибо  :)

----------


## Anonymous

> Теперь ответ по Спитфайрам:
>    В 83гиап Спиты пришли в сентябре44г.
>    Они были покрашены в светло-металик,без английской окраски и
>  опознавательных знаков.Были нанесены советские звезды и номер-
>  ные знаки.


Нельзя ли будет уточнить, окрашенные в серебрянку или некрашеный алюминий?
И конечно фотки очень хочется увидеть...

----------


## Ruslan

> Интервью с Каберовым на аирфорсе:
> http://www.airforce.ru/staff/kaberov/index.htm


Верно! А я искал в "Истории". И там и там интервью летчиков :?

----------


## Leon

Про Зверева узпал из книги Пинчука В воздухе Яки, там и фото его
 есть.Пинчук написал,что В.Г. живет в Минске,я решил поискать жив
 он еще или нет.Оказалось жив и довольно бодр.
  Вопросы списал буду задавать,но с Шацким буду ближайшие беседы 
 строить по боевому пути частей в которых он служил(особенно мне
 интересен 926иап ПВО) и все связанное с Спитфайрами.

----------


## Leon

Здравствуйте всем.Сегодня разговаривал с Шацким под камеру,запи-
 сал почти 2 часа.Хотел выложить здесь все,что он говорил по Спитам,
 но когда начал дома с касеты переписывать на бумагу дословно воп-
 росы и ответы получилось 3,5 листа формата A-4. Я не хочу редакти-
 ровать А.С.,но если печатать сдесь яж задолбаюсь.Подскажите,как
 быть?
 Что касается фотоархива:тут на меня вышли ребята,я их свел с А.С.
 Они предложили ему попробовать написать мемуары поэтому фоты
 войдут в книгу,если получится,написать.Но так как я обещал выложи-
 ть фотоархив и многие его ждут,то обьяснил народу.Вобщем мне дали
 добро 2 фото выложить.В среду выйду на работу и в течении дня бу-
 дут.Рядом с Коброй и командование 83гиап на фоне Спитов.

----------


## Leon

Как обещал выложил фото в галерее.

----------


## Anonymous

> Как обещал выложил фото в галерее.


Спасибо!  :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Привет, большое спасибо за фотографии!
Что касается интервью, то можете ли сосканировать рукописный текст? А мы уже переведем в электронный и, если Вы не будете возражать, опубликуем все это на сайте airforce.ru :-)
Такой вариант пойдет?

----------


## Бомбер

Хм..
Серебристых спитов то не наблюдается..
Да и фото это давно на беллабсе лежит  :P

----------


## Leon

Да и у меня была такая мысль.Просто нет своего сканера приходится
 просить програмиста на работе.Поэтому не могу сказать точно в какие
 сроки получится.Постараюсь в ближайшее время.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Да и у меня была такая мысль.Просто нет своего сканера приходится
>  просить програмиста на работе.Поэтому не могу сказать точно в какие
>  сроки получится.Постараюсь в ближайшее время.


Ясно. Спасибо. Буду ждать сигнала :-)

----------


## Leon

> Хм.. 
> Серебристых спитов то не наблюдается.. 
> Да и фото это давно на беллабсе лежит


Я когда увидел эти фото, то же самое спросил (крашенные или нет).
А.С. настаивает что не красили а просто металл.
А где на беллабсе лежат?[/quote]

----------


## Leon

Точно такое фото есть,и в такомже качестве,что и в архиве Шацкого.
  Даю другое фото и попрошу человека сделать такое же изображение
  Надеюсь получится.
  Кстати если надо могу дать фамилии людей на фото

----------


## Бомбер

> А где на беллабсе лежат?


Собственно, вот: http://www.bellabs.ru/Fotab/I-572/I-572.html

----------


## Leon

Только,что по ТВЦ смотрел передачу про немецких пленных. Показа-
 ли правнука Бисмарка.Шацкий рассказывал,как его комэск в926иап
 ПВО,Черников сбил этого правнука.Я честно сказать думал байка,по-
 этому даже не упоминал об этом.Ан нет правда. Или нет? Может кто
 знает?
 НА белабсе неправильная надпись.Это аэродром Плоешти март 45г. и
 572иап-83гиап.

----------


## Бомбер

> НА белабсе неправильная надпись.Это аэродром Плоешти март 45г. и  572иап-83гиап.


Вы лучше скажите - есть ли еще фото из этой серии? Что там у спитов с оз/бн творится?

----------


## Leon

Есть еще 2 фото с Спитфайрами. А толку.Видно,что крашенные,но А.С.
 стоит на своем-не красили и все,а это все блики.В субботу опять спро-
 шу может и вспомнит.

----------


## Егоров Н.Б.

> Только,что по ТВЦ смотрел передачу про немецких пленных. Показа-
>  ли правнука Бисмарка.Шацкий рассказывал,как его комэск в926иап
>  ПВО,Черников сбил этого правнука.Я честно сказать думал байка,по-
>  этому даже не упоминал об этом.Ан нет правда. Или нет? Может кто
>  знает?
>  НА белабсе неправильная надпись.Это аэродром Плоешти март 45г. и
>  572иап-83гиап.


Все верно, именно пилоты 629 ИАП сбили Айнзидля в августе 1942, после чего он попал в плен.

----------


## Бомбер

> Есть еще 2 фото с Спитфайрами. А толку.Видно,что крашенные,но А.С.  стоит на своем-не красили и все,а это все блики.В субботу опять спрошу может и вспомнит.


В том то как раз толк и есть - что там творилось в хвостовой части физеля? Английский регистрационный код, советский б/н, звезда - вот на это бы глянуть.. 
А что старик на металле настаивает-это не беда. Память - штука загадочная  :P  :P

----------


## Leon

К сожалению огорчу вас все фоты у Шацкого сняты спереди сбоку.И
 везде стоят летчики его эскад.К томуже А.С. дает мне их частями(нап-
 ример там где он снят рядом с трофейными Ме-109 еще не дал) тоже
 самое и слетными книжками.С39 помай 43г. у меня перед глазами а
 вторую даст пожже.

----------


## Leon

Хотелось бы подправить ошибки.После просмотра летных книжек вы-
 яснилось,что Шацкий В-25 сопровождал на Киттихауках,так как Спит-
 файры в 83гиап пришли только в середине декабря 1944г.Боевые вы-
 леты он совершал на И153 и Китти.На всех остальных самолетах вст-
 речь с противником не было(так записано в летной книге).
   Дал ему прочитать выборку М.Быкова.А.С. очень возмущался:какэто
 не было других самолетов если в дивизии был полк Лагов и полк Яков
 И так далее .
   В общем сказал все,что я пишу на камеру в интернете появляться не должно.Только про Спитфайры.
   Ездили с ним к вдове ГСС Федорова Ф.Ф.думал взять там фоты и лет-
 ную книгу.Облом.Федоров в последние годы сильно пил,такчто ниче-
 го нет.Даже Звезды и орденов.
  Еще:Зверев В.Г. был с весны 43г. пилотом 20иап-139гиап.

----------


## Anonymous

Приветствую!Очень интересно!Про пешки можно распросить поподробнее:когда это было,чьи возможно эти пешки были.Хочу посмотреть ,ежли будут данные в ЦАМО

----------


## Leon

Здравствуйте.
 Да здесь и добовлять в принципе не чего.Еслиб А.С. помнил точную
 дату.А так 2-е пешки в землю,а одна горящей села на аэродром и
 спасли только обгоревшего пилота.Вообще Шацкий жалеет,что не вел
 во время войны дневник или хотябы не заносил в летную книжку бо-
 льше подробностей.А так-это все рассказы,но без конкретных дат.
 Хотя многое подтверждается,как с тем же Айзиндлем или комиссаром
 Теплицким.

----------


## %u0412%u0430%u0441%u0438%

"Rocket man":
"интересует фото А.С. у Кобры. Был бы признателен Вам за ее скан :)  И спросите, если он снимался возле Кобры, не летал ли он на этом истребителе. Если да - каковы его впечатления о ней.== 

У меня где-то были воспоминания о Кобре Долгушина и Фёдорова.
Если интересует - откройте отдельную ветку - как найду - выложу туда.

----------


## %u0412%u0430%u0441%u0438%

Здравствуйте Леон!
Наконец добрался до форума на котором Вы тусуетесь  :D 
Спросите у Шацкого, знал ли он во время или после войны:
- И.Е.Фёдорова,
- С.Ф.Долгушина,
- В.И.Попкова?
И ещё Вам вопрос как минчанину на засыпку - И.Е.Фёдоров рассказал мне, что один из лётчиков вместе с которым он летал в Испаении после войны был депутатом Верховного совета в Минске.
Как Вы смотрите на то, чтобы попытаться розыскать в Минске его потомков? Фамилию и описание Фёдорова могу поискать.
Я недавно опубликовал их на Сухой.ру в ветке о довоенной боевой и лётной подготовке советских лётчиков-истребителей.
И ещё Вам вопрос как минчанину - где-то в Минске год назад ещё был жив ГСС Ливенцев - один из двух оставшихся в живых политруков 37-го с.п., батальон которого находился аккурат в 16 км к северу от аэродрома 122-го ИАПа между Гродно и Августовом.
Второго политрука - Ремова Ф.И. я уже нашёл и взял в оборот.
Он сказал мне что Ливенцев год назад в Минске был ещё жив.
Интересно что может Ливенцев рассказать:
- о том как он встретил начало войны на границе - на южном берегу Августовского канала (и сравнить его рассказ с рассказом Ремова и немецкими источниками - я нашёл и их)
- о аэродроме, находившемся в их тылу - в 16 км южнее места работ их батальона строившего ДЗОТы на самой границе.

----------


## Василий Бардов

И ещё - передайте Шацкому привет от:
- Н.Г.Бодрихина (он попросил меня установить связь с ним),
- С.Ф.Долгушина (в декабре я собираюсь в гости к нему в Москву - спросите у Шацкого - не захочет ли он составить мне компанию на денёк-другой, если здоровье и финансы у него позволяют?
Я даже мог бы попробывать договориться насчёт ночлега для него у друзей - у того же к примеру программиста МАПО Алексея Самохвалова например).
Было бы очень интересно, если бы он проведал Долгушина и они о войне поговорили.
Шацкий похоже такой же как и Долгушин простой, честный и интересный мужик!  :D Без комплексов и амбиций.

----------


## Василий Бардов

И ещё - чуть не забыл - Николай Георгиевич Бодрихин намекал мне, что у Шацкого вроде бы ещё нет своих мемуаров и что он не против чтобы он написал их и потом можно было бы издать их в его издательстве ЭКСМО - предложите это Шацкому и могу дать вам телефоны Бодрихина в Москве.

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
К сожалению, Александру Сергеевичу Шацкому,все это не интересно!
У него случилось огромное горе,умер его единственный сын.Так что
подождем пока он отойдет.

----------


## Leon

День добрый.
Ответы на ваши вопросы,Василий.
А.С.Шацкий в войну слышал,только фамилию Попкова -это был очень
известный в ВВС человек.Про Федорова сказал-это который говорит,
что сбил 134самолета?Чтож его в войну не было слышно?Я тоже сей-
час могу заявить,что штук 50сбил!Кто-то и поверит.

Ливенцев жив и здоров,но нет у меня желания,к нему идти.Могу дать
телефон,общайтесь.А по Федоровским байкам,что-то проверять тем бо-
лее.Слишком много дел по реальной работе с ветеранами и их семьями.
И вам совет,бросайте заниматься флудом,если хотите сделать,что-то
дельное-пробейте мемуары Долгушина.Хотя от Бодрихина ничего хо-
рошего ждать не приходтся(реальная война в воздухе и война по Бод-
рихину,очччень большая разница).Если потребуется окажу помощь
Долгушину,жена ГСС Зеленкина(и бывшая работник штаба 156иап)еще
жива.Так что может чего и подскажет бывшему комполка.
ЗЫ.Если Бодрихин готов мемуары Шацкого отработать по архивны дан-
ным,а не по эмоциям,то Алексанр Сергеевич-скорее всего будет,за.

----------


## skolot

Уважаемый Василий!
Я случайно вошел на форум, так как ищу связь с Николаем Георгиевичем Бодрихиным. Дело в том, что в его книге я нашел очерк о моем родственнике Герое Советского Союза Романенко Александре Сергеевиче. Александр приходился моему покойному отцу Ромненко Николаю Федоровичу (тоже летчику-истребителю) двоюродным дядей и сыграл в его жизни определяющую роль.
Если возможно, свяжите меня с Николаем Георгиевичем, у меня к нему есть вопросы по его очерку.
Заранее благодарен.
Олег Николаевич Ромненко

----------

